# connection of DEWA



## tmkboss (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, I am to sign the contract for a property tomorrow. I handed a letter from my employer stating that my visa is in process. Does anyone know if DEWA will accept this to switch on the utilities?
Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

tmkboss said:


> Hi, I am to sign the contract for a property tomorrow. I handed a letter from my employer stating that my visa is in process. Does anyone know if DEWA will accept this to switch on the utilities?
> Thanks


Probably not. They will want your passport copy, residence visa copy, a copy of the tenancy contract and a copy of the title deeds of the property (new rules).

You can try with the letter, but it'll depend who you speak to and what sort of mood they're in (standard).

Call them first, they're very helpful.

But you will need the title deeds, make sure whomever you're signing a contract with has those - otherwise you are stuck.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

tmkboss said:


> Hi, I am to sign the contract for a property tomorrow. I handed a letter from my employer stating that my visa is in process. Does anyone know if DEWA will accept this to switch on the utilities?
> Thanks


probably provided you have various other documentation - no objection letters etc


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I used a similar letter when I got my DEWA connection a few years back and no questions were asked. 
Just in case there is an issue at an office, I applied for my connection online - so maybe that could be a backup plan (I think you need a UAE credit card for the online application though)


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

tmkboss said:


> Hi, I am to sign the contract for a property tomorrow. I handed a letter from my employer stating that my visa is in process. Does anyone know if DEWA will accept this to switch on the utilities?
> Thanks


I went in with a letter & it worked for me. Your result may be different. 
Good luck.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I used a similar letter when I got my DEWA connection a few years back and no questions were asked.
> Just in case there is an issue at an office, I applied for my connection online - so maybe that could be a backup plan (I think you need a UAE credit card for the online application though)


The rules have changed ALOT since a few years back, they are now extremely tough on what documents you require.

We did this only a couple of months ago and it took nearly a week or going back and forth to get connected.

The absolute must is the Title deeds - I can't stress that enough. They will only accept the SPA if you also get an NOC from the land department.

You only need an NOC from your employer if the tenancy contract is in their name, but you want the DEWA in yours.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> The rules have changed ALOT since a few years back, they are now extremely tough on what documents you require.
> 
> We did this only a couple of months ago and it took nearly a week or going back and forth to get connected.
> 
> ...


Of course I meant the letter ALONG with other documents. the letter is a stand in only for the visa. Also, I needed the title deed at that point of time as well.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Of course I meant the letter ALONG with other documents. the letter is a stand in only for the visa. Also, I needed the title deed at that point of time as well.


Moving slightly on a tangent, is it just me or are things becoming VERY difficult these days?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DEWA will accept a letter from your sponsor stating that your res visa has been applied for. As above you also need a copy of Tenancy Contract, Title Deed, Landlord's passport and your passport.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

So I know I am new here but we are also just about to sign our tenancy agreement and according to the DEWA website: DEWA: Customer Guide the only required docs they mention are the contract and a copy of your passport with the visa page. No mention about having to have the landlord's passport or the title deed copy.

Not being cheeky but can anyone clarify? Are you suggesting we need these in case we meet a grumpy clerk or are you saying they are absolutely necessary and they just don't have a very good info page on the website?

BTW, the DEWA application can all be done online: https://e-services.dewa.gov.ae/activation/activationrequest.aspx and then they only ask for 2 attachments, the passport and tenancy agreement.

and they say same day or 24 hrs to service delivery. Is that for real or Dubai time?

thanks all!

Sam


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

okay, so the real estate agent just clarified it all for me and wandabug has it completely right with the docs required. BUT if you apply online it looks like you only need to actually upload the rental contract, your passport and your visa. but you have to pay online and you need a local credit card.

i know it sounds like a lot of paperwork but i think ultimately it is to protect us. they want copies of the title deed and landlord's passport to verify that it's a real person. i have read so many stories of people getting scammed here that i'm not going to complain if it's in my interest. and anyway, my agent brought me copies of all the paperwork i needed for the DEWA hookup and told me where the closest offices are. she was pretty great.

now i am excited about getting settled into our first home here in the desert!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sammylou said:


> and they say same day or 24 hrs to service delivery. Is that for real or Dubai time?


That is indeed for real ! The DEWA connection for my first rental in 2009 was online, and now I remember that I did not need the title deed. (and I was very impressed by the service)

In 2010 I physically went to the DEWA office and they had required a title deed. I had assumed that this was probably because the 2009 rental was in a non freehold building while the 2010 was in a freehold area where non-GCC citizens are allowed to invest - I guess my assumption was incorrect!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe you need the title deed, etc for non-Emirati landlords.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Even if you apply online, you wills till need the title deed - I was told this. The reason they are asking for this now, is because so many properties were handed over and the owners never paid the fees for the title deeds - so now the authorities want all this unpaid money.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Also, if the property is owned by more than one person, they require a copy of each person's passport.


----------

